# Semi-Automatic weapons



## mmlstone (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello, 

 I am looking for some basic information about Semi-automatic weapons.

1. Which is better M-4 carbine or AR-15 ?
2. Price of ammo.?
3. Prices of weapons ? 
4. Performance and Maintenance?
5. Accessories (scope/night vision/red dot) 

Thanks


----------



## redneckdude (Sep 7, 2008)

Mark,

I couldnt remember my password.  I'm sure someone on here will be able to give you some info.  I'll get my father in law to check them out at the next show, he goes everymonth.  If you look on this site there might be some for sale too.

See ya,

Rodney


----------



## mashley707 (Sep 9, 2008)

M-4 is a model of the AR-15, it usually has 16 in barrel compare that to the standard AR-15 rifle with a 20 inch barrel and the Varmint models which average around 24 inches.  I would get the M-4 and I perfer the Colt 6920.  Why, the resell on a Colt has always been much higher the almost any other model and quality has alway been pretty high.

Just beware that everyone has their brand and their own opinion much like who makes the best bolt action rifle.

A Colt 6920 will run you about 1300.00 compare that to a Bushmaster which will run you about 950.00.  

After market accessories will fit on almost any of them.

Ammo prices move around like gas prices, 10 to 20 buck a box on average, you get what you pay for.

Performance, how good can you shoot?  you put a Colt 6920 and the best federal ammo in it and give it to a poor to average shooter the rifle will only shoot poor to average.

Go to AR15.com and got to the AR page and start reading buy a good rifle (Colt, Bushmaster, etc) and you'll be fine, just go out and shoot the thing.

Mike


----------



## BookHound (Sep 9, 2008)

"M4" is the military designation for a 14.5" barrel select-fire variant of the M16.  An M4 profile barrel will have the M203 grenade launcher step cut between the muzzle and the front sight base (FSB) and a taper under the handguards.    

Most folks use "M4" to describe 16" barrel ARs as mashley707 mentioned.  These are "M4 profile" weapons but with the longer barrel to avoid the weapon having to be registered as a short barrel rifle (SBR), which costs a $200 tax.  M4 barrels also should have the M4 feed ramp cuts in the barrel for more reliable feeding under harsh (and high-volume) conditions.

mashley707 is also correct in that there are many AR variants on the market all with their own slight differences and every user has his own preference.  For factory guns there are really three tiers as I see it.  You’ve got the top tier guns which go through greater quality control and are held to high quality levels/tolerances.  The middle tier guns are still quality guns, but generally not held to the same quality standards.  The bottom tier is the low-end products that usually are held to the lowest quality standards.  

There are more manufacturers, but just to name a few of the more popular and the way I view their products:

Top Tier:  LMT, Colt, Sabre Defence, Armalite, Noveske
Middle Tier: RRA, Bushmaster, Stag (low-end of middle tier), CMMG
Bottom Tier: M&A Parts, Olympic Arms, Model 1 Sales, Del-Ton (high-end of bottom tier)

In the higher quality products you’ll see things like MP (magnetic particle) tested bolts and barrels, properly staked carrier keys, proper feed ramp cuts, perfectly square upper receiver barrel threads, perfectly square lower receiver extension threads, properly cut hammer & trigger pin holes, all forged receivers, much higher quality springs throughout the guns, high quality SS barrel or 4150 steel barrels with properly applied chrome lining, higher quality finish, etc.

Your post is vague yet asks for a ton of information.  Let’s start with a simple question.  What is it you want to do with the weapon?  Hunting, home defense, target shooting, NRA high-power matches, varmint hunting or all of the above?  Of course, everyone says all of the above and you can’t have that.  They are all different tools.  Define what you want to do with the weapon and we can give you better direction.  

As for ammo, it again depends on what you want to do.  But for normal blasting at soda cans I’d vote for Prvi Partisan at $330 a case (1000 rounds).  I use Prvi in carbine matches and classes because it is quality ammo at a fair price.  Black Hills is what I use for long-range precision matches.  Wolf is okay for plinking but will also wear your extractor out sooner.  

Stick with USGI magazines when your life depends on it.  

For accessories and overall price you can spend as much as you want on even a simple configuration or you can setup something like these with rail systems, silencers, Aimpoints, weapon lights, etc.  I use a head-mounted PVS14 with these when shooting at night.  With the night vision and suppressor I own the night.   







Oh, and here is my M4.  14.5” M4 barrel






Mark


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 10, 2008)

Warning, if your not careful, you will end up with $2000 plus in a rifle/optics/gear.  Don't ask me how I know.

1. Which is better M-4 (m4gery) carbine or AR-15 ?
No one type is the best, you will have to find one that you like the most and fills your needs.  I perfer carbine or mid-length gas systems with 16 inch barrels.  Then there are a ton of other options, like vertical grips, tactical rails, stock types, etc...

2. Price of ammo.?  Depends on caliber, quantity purchased, and brand.  The cheap stuff for 5.56 can go as low as about $0.30 a round for 500 round boxes.  My 6.8 ammo runs around $1.00 to $1.50 a round for any kinds.  458 SOCOM will set you back about $2.50 a round.  There are a ton of Ar-15 rounds, with 5.56/.223 being the standard.  Reloading helps cut those costs.

3. Prices of weapons ?  Dirt cheap builds with low quality parts and you can get by with $650.  Better builds run about $800.  Mid-grade rifles at the store will cost between $900 and $1100.

4. Performance and Maintenance?  I have owned a "parts gun", two Bushmasters and 5 Rock River Arms.  They all performed well, but the parts gun was picky about what it fed reliability.  All have been fairly accurate to very accurate.  Maintenance is easy as any other rifles, and parts are readily available.


5. Accessories (scope/night vision/red dot)  My personal favorite is the EOTech and 3x or 4x magnifier, but that is a huge person preference question.  Everyone seems to like and hate different stuff.  The only way to figure what is best for you is try stuff out.  Prices run from under $100 for plinking optics to several thousand dollars.  My setup was $900 out the door.


----------



## rocinante (Sep 10, 2008)

bang for the buck an AK variant. Such a suggestion always starts a flame war but it rugged, reasonable accuracy and the rifles and the ammo is a lot cheaper. I like my saiga I converted to pistol grip and folding stock. With a red dot it is more accurate than I am.


----------

